# Potential Thief at USPS ISC NY - help requested if you're a victim



## streetracer101

I recently had the misfortune of having a package end up at the black hole that is USPS ISC NY and never leave. My item was a UTS 2000m (that I paid $2000 USD for) shipped from Germany. It was last scanned in ISC's custody on 11JUN2012 and no additional updates have occurred sinceo| 
I know of at least one other person who had a expensive watch go "missing" there. His was a vintage Omega 300m shipped from Australia. It seems a thief may be targeting undervalued/underinsured items and is making them "disappear". 
I am creating this thread to raise some awareness of this potential issue and encourage other victims to come forward and file complaints with the US Postal Inspector. Here's the link:https://postalinspectors.uspis.gov/forms/mlntrcvd.aspx
I suspect there may be more then one person at play, and multiple people have probably been victims of this activity already. Please take 5 minutes to file a complaint if a similar situation has occurred with you recently. Also, if anyone sees a full kit pacific blue UTS 2000m (#039/200) for sale, I'd appreciate a heads up because that's the one in question.
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## ncmoto

Ive had 2 watches held @ USPS ISC NYfor over 30 days due to Homeland Security. Never scanned after entering..It might just show


----------



## streetracer101

ncmoto said:


> Ive had 2 watches held @ USPS ISC NYfor over 30 days due to Homeland Security. Never scanned after entering..It might just show


Life will be good if it does, but I'm not holding my breath. You know, I'd have no issues with DHS holding my stuff if they could confirm its location, but I've received conflicting info from the "supervisors" at ISC that lead me to believe its nowhere to be found.


----------



## CGSshorty

Mike's SM300 went missing from LA, not NY. It saddens me to think that a Pacific Horizon Blue 2000 is in the hands of someone who has no idea how rare it is.


----------



## streetracer101

CGSshorty said:


> Mike's SM300 went missing from LA, not NY. It saddens me to think that a Pacific Horizon Blue 2000 is in the hands of someone who has no idea how rare it is.


Hmm..that's strange. My SM300 came through ISC NY. IDK what's going on with the USPS workers, but its sad. The ironic thing is that the customer service person I was working with said the big mission at USPS is customer service...right. 
I check ebay, craigslist, chrono24 and watchrecon every day to see if its listed FS. I'll likely file a police report in a week or two as well in case it does pop up FS. Given that it has a very limited serial #, it would be hard to flip unless it was a trade. I'll also probably let Spinner know about it too in the next couple weeks...at least then he can keep his eye open if someone tries to get it serviced.


----------



## streetracer101

Well, I came home today and there was a COD note on my door from USPS..the package surfaced. I am off to the post office to pick it up tomorrow.
I learned a lot from this transaction, so I will share some things with anyone interested in reading.
First - never send a package without declaring full value and getting insurance. If you don't declare full value and get insurance, you are liable for 100% of the balance if the package gets lost.
Second - Paypal is not a seller's friend. Regardless of what correspondences or agreements that you (the seller) make with a buyer, paypal doesn't look at any information aside from delivery confirmation. If you send a package and don't declare its full value, they will reclaim all the money from your account if the buyer opens a case.
Third - USPS sucks at tracking info. If use them to ship abroad, do so with EMS. Its the only safe way to ship valuables overseas with them. However, since USPS uses other countries' carriers, you might want to just use UPS or Fedex since then at least it is only in their hands during transit from country to country.
This has been a rediculously stressful month for me. I wouldn't wish the sleepless nights on anyone. Hopefully this advice will help save someone's ass in the future.


----------



## sonnguyen

Thanks for your information, streetracer101.


----------



## ncmoto

ncmoto said:


> Ive had 2 watches held @ USPS ISC NYfor over 30 days due to Homeland Security. Never scanned after entering..It might just show


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Yup Happy ending


----------



## Monocrom

Correction. There's definitely more than one thief at that branch. I only use UPS from now on.


----------



## Cameron.Sale

I may be a bit biased due to the fact that UPS pays the bills at my house, but I have to say: if an item is more than $200 USD, you should always, always ship UPS (or FedEx, based on your preference). IMHO UPS offers the best tracking in the business, and packages through UPS are automatically insured at $100 with additional insurance offered on the cheap. 

I personally wouldn't have a sub-$100 watch delivered through USPS. I just don't trust them enough, and I've had more than a couple inexpensive items go missing (most likely by accident) in the past.


----------



## ncmoto

*Re: Potential Thief at USPS ISC NY - help requested if you're a victim** ENOUGH USPS BASHING!***

IMHO USPS does a great job! Ive shipped 100s @ a price other carriers can't match. Ive never ever had an issue w/ them. Thanks USPS:-!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Potential Thief at USPS ISC NY - help requested if you're a victim** ENOUGH USPS BASHING!***



ncmoto said:


> IMHO USPS does a great job! Ive shipped 100s @ a price other carriers can't match. Ive never ever had an issue w/ them. Thanks USPS:-!


In that case I'm moving to Connecticut because the thieves have definitely taken over the postal system here in NYC.

The last straw for me was when a rare Victorinox SAK was actually cut out of its packaging by what was obviously a very sharp knife (clean, even cuts), taken out, and then the miserable thief actually re-sealed it with clear tape . . . and then allowed it to continue its journey to my address. I mean, how blatant can you be?! No question at all whether it was lost or stolen. And, while I hate to admit it, since the package did arrive at my address; I'd have a hard time filing a dispute with the Postmaster. In his mind, he'll always think this might be a case of a customer trying to pull a fast one. After all, I did receive the package. Had the thief tossed the package away, the post office would be able to check and see that I never received it. Okay, now it's clear that there's a definite issue of loss or theft.

Bad enough that the thieves took over the post office in NYC, but they're clever thieves too.


----------



## Brucegbombara

Reading this thread is making me nervous. I have a tuna at the isc nyc right now. I know this is an old thread, but has anyone else had there packages stolen from isc nyc lately?


----------



## Chocodove

Just FYI, sometimes "strange" things happen with UPS as well. I worked at a high level at a store in NYC and on two occasions within the past year a domestic shipment from a highly coveted clothing brand was cut open and resealed, but of course we were missing things on the manifest. The vendor ended up reimbursing us, but they were fighting with UPS at the time to find out what happened. I'm not aware of what the end result was. 

Can't trust anyone really, but I guess we just deal with what we have!


----------



## Brucegbombara

I did recieve my tuna from isc nyc. I was really nervous up until I saw my beauty in all her glory!


----------



## demof1

Not exactly related, but the same thing happened to me with a 10k Rolex. An outsourced courier was involved and I dare same you guys are dealing with a similar scenario. It makes me sick that this keeps happening to others.









Stolen 1997 Rolex Submariner 16610 Stolen 17/10/2018...


Stolen 1997 Rolex Submariner 16610 Stolen 17/10/2018 -Watch model reference number 1997 Rolex Submariner 16610 -Watch serial number U341861 -Stolen whilst in transit from Sydney to Melbourne using ParcelPoint couriers. \




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## MVP

ncmoto said:


> Ive had 2 watches held @ USPS ISC NYfor over 30 days due to Homeland Security. Never scanned after entering..It might just show


Postal service is tough unless you use registered mail


----------



## anthonybicker55

demof1 said:


> Not exactly related, but the same thing happened to me with a 10k Rolex. An outsourced courier was involved and I dare same you guys are dealing with a similar scenario. It makes me sick that this keeps happening to others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stolen 1997 Rolex Submariner 16610 Stolen 17/10/2018...
> 
> 
> Stolen 1997 Rolex Submariner 16610 Stolen 17/10/2018 -Watch model reference number 1997 Rolex Submariner 16610 -Watch serial number U341861 -Stolen whilst in transit from Sydney to Melbourne using ParcelPoint couriers. \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


If you can get the outsourced courier information, i do have an ethical specialist that can help you track their backlogs & get you a better information to where your package might have been last seen. 
This guys try to play smart most times but they are always loopholes from them. Just let me know if you might be interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demof1

anthonybicker55 said:


> If you can get the outsourced courier information, i do have an ethical specialist that can help you track their backlogs & get you a better information to where your package might have been last seen.
> This guys try to play smart most times but they are always loopholes from them. Just let me know if you might be interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I have tracking that indicates it was scanned and onboard with the driver. Then it vanishes. This was four years ago now. I still think it was a scam involving Archie Luxury and his two Sydney based mates (Hi David!)


----------



## CMSgt Bo

demof1 said:


> Yeah I have tracking that indicates it was scanned and onboard with the driver. Then it vanishes. This was four years ago now. I still think it was a scam involving Archie Luxury and his two Sydney based mates (Hi David!)


I believe Anthony was a Nigerian Prince.


----------

